# Canon "Pro" Announcements on September 22, 2011



## bornshooter (Sep 16, 2011)

digitalrev have been invited to a canon pro launch on the 22nd of sept they have just stated on twitter the dslrs are coming


----------



## Tarrum (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps they'll announce a mirrorless camera one day after Nikon  

It sounds great, but I think we should wait for a little bit more info. Thanks for posting!


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 16, 2011)

certainly sounds like it may be a pro dslr, given the november hollywood announcement! fingers crossed it's something exciting


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2011)

**UPDATE* Canon "Pro" Announcements on September 22, 2011*


```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pro-announcements-on-september-22-2011/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pro-announcements-on-september-22-2011/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pro-announcements-on-september-22-2011/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Invites are out

</strong>DigitalREV has stated on their <a href="http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=digitalrev">Twitter</a> & Facebook that they have been invited to a Ã‚Â ”pro product launch”.</p>
<p>What could it be?</p>
<p>Everything from printers to DSLRs, for the moment it’s unknown. I’m asking other folks that wouldn’t be invited to a printer event, if they’ve been invited to something next Thursday.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE 1*

</strong>Another person with an invite is telling us that the program only mentions, ink, laser, & multifunction printers.</p>
<p>I’d expect to see new Pixma 9000 and 9500 printers. Perhaps a larger Pixma added to the lineup as well.</p>
<p><em>thanks Rob</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## gene_can_sing (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Professional Top of the Line Printers and a new line of inks! ;D

Hopefully, the wait will be over.


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

not that it really matters as long as we get a pro level DSLR but it would seem an odd move to introduce Digic 5 with Powershots and then a week later introduce a pro DSLR. switch things round a week and the 1Ds mkIV or the 5D mkIII is heralding in Digic 5 instead of Powershots.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

an official 200-400mm lens, please fingers crossed :


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



thejoyofsobe said:


> not that it really matters as long as we get a pro level DSLR but it would seem an odd move to introduce Digic 5 with Powershots and then a week later introduce a pro DSLR. switch things round a week and the 1Ds mkIV or the 5D mkIII is heralding in Digic 5 instead of Powershots.



I think we all over-think all of these things. Including me.

Waiting 6 days seems like way too long. What do you think?


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

either way digic 5 is now here so thats that and i don't think digital rev has been invited to a printer release it will be a 1 series or 5 thats all folks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

For a pro DSLR event, Canon usually gives more lead time, there is lots of Pro equipment that could be announnced, but a printer seems likely.

I hope its a Pro DSLR though.


----------



## photogaz (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

1Ds Mark IV and a 24-70 Mk II I say


----------



## distant.star (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*


FINALLY! That hot new ink I've been lusting after!!






gene_can_sing said:


> Professional Top of the Line Printers and a new line of inks! ;D


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon *

Nikonrumors say there's an announcement by Nikon in a number of Countries on the 21st, so it does sound as though a Pro announcement is in the making.... I can't see Canon launching printers to take the attention away from Nikon but hey, who knows ;D


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

You know, that's really short notice for an announcement but also kinda screws Nikon a bit.

If they say, announce the 1DS4 in 6 days the mirrorless attention for Nikon will disappear and even if Nikon announce something after the 1DS4 then The November announcement will screw them too.

With the Olympics literally months away it's a very brave game of brinksmanship.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



wockawocka said:


> You know, that's really short notice for an announcement but also kinda screws Nikon a bit.
> 
> If they say, announce the 1DS4 in 6 days the mirrorless attention for Nikon will disappear and even if Nikon announce something after the 1DS4 then The November announcement will screw them too.
> *
> With the Olympics literally months away* it's a very brave game of brinksmanship.



Didn't we just do that thing a few years back? 

Let's just hope it's something good.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

I hope it is 5D Mark III, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Smith (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

*yawn* The probability of Canon launching the 1Ds4 next week is about as likely as the US reducing the national debt.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Smith said:


> *yawn* The probability of Canon launching the 1Ds4 next week is about as likely as the US reducing the national debt.



And what is your basis for that statement?


----------



## tt (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

2008, April - Canon 450D
2009, March - Canon 500D
2010, Feb - Canon 550D
2011, Feb - Canon 600D

If we assume that the Canon 650D gets DIGIC V, we can assume that we'll get a pro-release prior to this - they wouldn't want a prosumer level camera get the limelight of the new *processor*, so you could assume there will be a pro-level camera debuting the *processor* before this. 

Good point about Olympics too - you'd presume Canon would have at least one firmware release under their belt and have ironed out any problems prior to it starting if new models out?

Edit - processor not sensor. Wrong word, thanks for the catch Sinsear


----------



## Sinsear (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Digic V is a processor, not a sensor.


----------



## Dave (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Sounds exciting...
Isn't DigitalRev not a pure SLR-Page? I'm just subscribed to their Youtube channel and they actually bring nothing else than photo camery camera stuff. So it is not THAT far out that we get a new SLR here.

- They already anounced new powershots
- They'll probably announce new video stuff at the Hollywood event
- of they'd just release another Printer they wouldn't invite DigitalRev

So what else could it be than a new 1D/5D/7D (probably the first mentioned).


----------



## Manwithacamera (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

If they are going to announce new printers, why they have invited Kai. So they are going to announce new 1Ds camera. For Hollywood event, they will introduce new video camcorders. 8)


----------



## waving_odd (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Hmm... Why do we hear only from DigitalRev about the "pro" product launch? If there ain't other invitations being leaked over the weekend or early next week from other major retailers around the world, do you guys still think DigitalRev is the only one who is invited to see 1Ds4 / 5D3 / etc... ?

For the record, Kai from DigitalRev got disappointed before for a PRINTER invitation!!!

http://blog.digitalrev.com/2010/07/21/canon-product-announcement-20th-july-2010/


----------



## Chewy734 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon *

maybe it's a Pro calculator?


----------



## AG (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

There is a possibility....ok probably very slim but still...

That at the Hollywood "video" event they could announce the 5D3 with its more video focused features, sorry photo guys but they seem to be using the 5D2 in more Movie and TV productions so it would make sense now that they have a "branded product" to focus the line towards these people.

Then the event on the 22nd is the 1D lines merger/release. A pure photographers camera.

It would make sense.


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

@AG: Maybe. But I don't think that canon anounces two Camera Products on two different events in such a short time. Normaly they have different events for different types of products. And yeah, the 5D3 may be a good Video Cam. But not THAT good that it is "historical" and worth to be presented in Hollywood.
People in Hollywood use other - and much more expensive - stuff. So I'm quite sure that the Hollywood event will be pure video announcement. And the upcoming event next week (IF there is an event) something different, hopefully a 5D or a 1D.

regards, Dave


----------



## macfly (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon *

Historical would suggest something to do with their Technicolor tie in, so I wouldn't be too suprised to see either some kind of light projection or screen system. The graphics on that invite also suggest that.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Ok, wow..so now there is a 7 day sale on few bodies in DigitalRev website. The 5D MKII is going for $2250+ down from its original price of $2500. 7D is going for $1400 from its usual $1600. Dont know, but I really hope they introduce a flagship APS-C body replacing the 7D. Wait, its only a Pro launch is it? T_T Noooo!


----------



## ecka (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

1D and 1Ds are the only real PRO DSLR cameras from Canon. If there will be a PRO DSLR involved, then it must be it. However, I still hope for 5D3 announcement this year, because that is the camera I'm aiming for and it's about time.
On the other hand, it could be anything - cameras, flashes, lenses, printers, even software.


----------



## Enrico (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*


Hollywood event = pure video stuff, no DSLR. Perhaps videocam with EF mount?

22nd sept. = will be DSLR. 

Why?
They have had the DSLRs ready for a while and the rumors have been out there. They have just been waiting for Nikon to make their move...

Hence, the short notice. Hence releasing power shots and Digic V earlier than DSLRs...

However, it is not said when the cameras will be released. THAT might not happen until 2012.


----------



## justicend (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

It's a "pro" announcement, that means we can hope for some new DSLR annoucement.


----------



## Heidrun (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

I wish the DSLR gear did not come out on the market this year. Because i cant afford new gear now. I have to wait until next year. Maybe midsummer. So if i wait 9 months until i buy the new gear. Then i am buying old equipment. And we all know that new equipment takes better pictures than old equipment. And i wanna take the best pictures possible. So i have to wait until the next new equipment comes into the market so i can afford the newest there is


----------



## silver_dot (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



justicend said:


> It's a "pro" announcement, that means we can hope for some new DSLR annoucement.



Just bells and whistles one more time.


----------



## Heidrun (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Maybe a 14-24 mm f.2,8L or better along with the new 1DS mk IV


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



> I wish the DSLR gear did not come out on the market this year.


An anouncement at the end of september probably results in a release at early January



> Because i cant afford new gear now


Me neither, but this is just right. First, early adoptros always pay more. Second: After a couple of months they'll usually have fixed upcoming teething problems.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Dave said:


> > Because i cant afford new gear now
> 
> 
> Me neither, but this is just right. First, early adoptros always pay more. Second: After a couple of months they'll usually have fixed upcoming teething problems.



Not always, I ordered my 5D MK II on the first day when it was announced, and received it in the first batch. It was perfect, never had a problem, and the new price is still about the same as I paid after using it almost 3 years. Sure, Canon made some minor fixes, but there was no real benefit for those who waited.


----------



## davidpeter (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Absolutely true. The real benefit were for those who switched to Nikon. The D3s and the f2,8 zooms are beating everything...


----------



## Dave (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



> , but there was no real benefit for those who waited.


Of course, but there's also no disadvantage if you HAVE to wait due to lack of money. Especially at the xD. It's not like the xxD where Canon drops a new camera on the market every year, where you have to be afraid that the price drops after you've bought it.


----------



## dgsphto (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Nothing yet...which to me suggests that this won't be DSLRs but just printers amd stuff.


----------



## nesarajah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

sounds like a EF based announcement. Would be a good thing if there was a nice , cheap 4K video line from canon . well wishing is one thing, getting it is quite the other.


----------



## photogaz (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

I don't think this announcement is going to be anything decent now.

Before Canon announced the 5D Mark II there were some teasers flying around from Canon.


----------



## terjegudmundsson (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

I am just planning to buy 5D MKII, - maybe a good idea to wait some days for take a look at the announcement? 
I guess the price will fall right after..


----------



## nesarajah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



terjegudmundsson said:


> I am just planning to buy 5D MKII, - maybe a good idea to wait some days for take a look at the announcement?
> I guess the price will fall right after..


trust me don't but a 5DMk2 . the autofocus is no where near usable for the high ISO things people want to do with it. better buying something new that works .


----------



## Tarrum (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Lol are you kidding?

The 5D MK III won't probably be announced before the 1Ds MK IV, and there aren't any solid rumors out there on the date, so you could get it. I'm guessing MK III will come next year in ~June.


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

i'm not entirely convinced that Nikon are finished with their announcements yet, so could be some surprises to come from Canon in response. Despite releasing details of their mirrorless cameras, their I AM COMING campaign (http://www.iamcomings.com/) is apparently not due for another couple of hours yet. I can't see that they'd start the campaign and then not bother with it and announce early without taking the site down. Unless it's not Nikon at all...


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

just noticed that jessops a big uk retailer has dropped the price of the canon 5d mk2 significantly to Â£1549.95 today ahead of canons announcement.This retailer get all the canon gear 1st so I'm guessing they have many contacts at canon and know something i predict a 5d mk 3 tomorrow remember my post and congratulate me then lol


----------



## Ivar (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

If I had to make a bet, then a printer it is going to be or something else but not a SLR.

The 5D MK3 most definitely requires some sort of show before the announcement, even for the 1D-series it is too silent.


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> This retailer get all the canon gear 1st so I'm guessing they have many contacts at canon and know something i predict a 5d mk 3 tomorrow remember my post and congratulate me then lol




my 2 cents ... itÂ´s more likely the earth will be destroyed by a meteor tomorrow....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> jessops a big uk retailer ...This retailer get all the canon gear 1st so I'm guessing they have many contacts at canon



Dealers in the UK get things first, right. That's why Amazon UK states the Canon S100 will be available on November 25th, and Amazon US emailed me that the S100 which I preordered will be delivered the second week of October.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



neuroanatomist said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > jessops a big uk retailer ...This retailer get all the canon gear 1st so I'm guessing they have many contacts at canon
> ...


amazon is not a proper retailer like a store you go to jessops know something believe me!


----------



## unfocused (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > bornshooter said:
> ...



Stores deal with sales reps. Sales reps are not high enough up on the food chain for that kind of advance information.



Gothmoth said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > This retailer get all the canon gear 1st so I'm guessing they have many contacts at canon and know something i predict a 5d mk 3 tomorrow remember my post and congratulate me then lol
> ...



+1


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

you will be proved wrong soon i have inside intel.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> amazon is not a proper retailer like a store you go to jessops know something believe me!



Did the bloke behind the counter sell you that line of BS? :

Clearly, they know how to separate people from their money... We are approaching the end of the quarter. While I agree with unfocused's comments in another thread, stating that a reduced price on the 5DII will have no meaningful impact on Canon's corporate bottom line, moving more units of a big-ticket item very well might make a difference for a relatively small retailer like Jessops (yes, they're a big _photography_ retailer, but small compared to a department store, such as John Lewis with >20-fold higher revenues).

So, I'd say the most likely scenario is that some retailers are trying to meed quarterly sales targets, and discounting the 5DII is one way they're trying to achieve that. That's why there are price reductions by some retailers, and not others.



bornshooter said:


> you will be proved wrong soon i have inside intel.



Oh, so sorry. Let me guess, you're real name is Masaya Maeda and you're just trolling these forums for personal amusement, right? Domo arigato for your sage words of wisdom, Mr Maeda.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



neuroanatomist said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > amazon is not a proper retailer like a store you go to jessops know something believe me!
> ...


sorry son but your full of rubbish we won't have long to wait till your proved a fool!i know trust me for a fact the 5d mk3 will be announced tomorrow.as for the jessops store i didn't part with my money so what are you on about?and john lewis no 1 would buy a camera from them exept the stupidly rich fool. get ready to be slaughtered tomorrow fool.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Things are heating up!!!

I have no idea what will be announced tomorrow. Hopefully, it will be something cool that we all care about (5DmkIII). All I know, there have been multiple times where prices for the mkII have sunk to prices that had to be below cost only to go right back up and no new 5D being announced.

We can all hope though can't we.


----------



## match14 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Jessops also dropped the price of the 7D so does that mean a 7D mark II is coming too. :.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

OK so what time will the big announcement be made?



match14 said:


> Jessops also dropped the price of the 7D so does that mean a 7D mark II is coming too. :.


----------



## niko (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Advanced preview of the pro announcement!

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248039be4a


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



keithfullermusic said:


> Hopefully, it will be something cool that we all care about (5DmkIII).



I certainly don't care about the 5DIII...

People that want the 7DII, what is wrong with you? The 7D is nearly new still and has tons of great feature that no other Canon camera has... What is wrong with it?

People that want a 5DIII, ok... This one needs an update I grant you that. Still, let's not forget the 1DsIII is more than 4 years old...

Tomorrow, if anything is announced it should be a 1DsIV or something like it. Maybe a 5DIII along with it. The 7DII is nowhere near...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



niko said:


> Advanced preview of the pro announcement!
> 
> http://usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248039be4a



That confirms it!!! New 5D tomorrow!!! They only changed the name to CR-2 PLUS Retinal Camera, and it now weighs 44 pounds. I guess I'll have to get a new tripod now.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> get ready to be slaughtered tomorrow fool.


That sounds like a Mr. T quote.... 

MR T shoots Canon...take that Nikon!!!! Those are the fools I really pity......... (not really)


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



docsmith said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > get ready to be slaughtered tomorrow fool.
> ...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> just noticed that jessops a big uk retailer has dropped the price of the canon 5d mk2 significantly to Â£1549.95 today ahead of canons announcement.This retailer get all the canon gear 1st so I'm guessing they have many contacts at canon and know something i predict a 5d mk 3 tomorrow remember my post and congratulate me then lol



I just realized that that equals almost $2,500 US. Thats just the regular price dude. Actually, thats higher than the regular price.


----------



## Dr.Jones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



keithfullermusic said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > just noticed that jessops a big uk retailer has dropped the price of the canon 5d mk2 significantly to Â£1549.95 today ahead of canons announcement.This retailer get all the canon gear 1st so I'm guessing they have many contacts at canon and know something i predict a 5d mk 3 tomorrow remember my post and congratulate me then lol
> ...



You cant compare UK and US prices like that. Dont forget about Taxes and stuff. We have to pay more over here...


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Shnookums said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, it will be something cool that we all care about (5DmkIII).
> ...



so the 1DsIII is almost 4 years old. The 5DII is almost 3 years old. The 7D is almost 2 years old. 

given that the higher up (more professional) a line is, the longer between replacements, it's not entirely unfeasable that these *_could_* all be replaced very close to each other. canon may feel that they have some catching up to do post-tsunami and this round of replacements could be a fairly exceptional time.

that said, i've still got a horrible feeling that canon are going to introduce a mirrorless too, leaving all the SLR crowd rather disappointed!


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

The "normal" price in the UK was Â£1699, but was reduced to Â£1599 last month by many suppliers. Some of it could also be due to currency fluctuations. Also, I wouldn't expect Jessops to get any new cameras before many other UK suppliers, especially those such as Calumet. Europe also tends to get supplies slightly later if anything, if only by a few days.


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



surfing_geek said:


> i've still got a horrible feeling that canon are going to introduce a mirrorless too, leaving all the SLR crowd rather disappointed!



I'm not so sure... I dont think Canon has a mirrorless camera ready. I think there is a good chance there will be nothing announced tomorrow but if there is it should be a DSLR. Which one? I have no clue... Could even be a Rebel...


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



> I'm not so sure... I dont think Canon has a mirrorless camera ready. I think there is a good chance there will be nothing announced tomorrow but if there is it should be a DSLR. Which one? I have no clue... Could even be a Rebel...



i hope _something_ gets announced soon. As for a rebel, looking at the past few releases, that wouldn't technically be due until q4. But then i guess that only a matter of weeks away!

i don't think, in all reality, canon will be introducing anything of interest particularly tomorrow (slr-wise). It's been too quiet. Unless they have figured out a way of keeping every last bit of information within the hallowed halls of Canon and have decided against any kind of launch build-up. Bah. You can feel something is close, it's almost tangible. Just wish they'd hurry up


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

just have fingers crossed. Hoping for the best, ;D


----------



## match14 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



scottkinfw said:


> OK so what time will the big announcement be made?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There won't be an annoucment I was just saying people are pointing to price drops on the 5D Mark II as a sign of replacement coming, but on the same day the price of the 7D dropped so I was being sarcastic being saying that the price drop must imply that a 7D II is coming. we all know it is not.


----------



## ecka (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



match14 said:


> There won't be an annoucment I was just saying people are pointing to price drops on the 5D Mark II as a sign of replacement coming, but on the same day the price of the 7D dropped so I was being sarcastic being saying that the price drop must imply that a 7D II is coming. we all know it is not.


Actually I think it would be logical for Canon to release 7D2 soon. They are not going to use the same 18mp sensor for the Rebel next year, because the history shows that each of the older Rebels had a different "new" sensor and only 550D and 600D had the same one. So, it may be introduced in their APS-C flagship camera to prevent the 7D line laging behind the competition. Despite that 7D is already a very capable camera, there is a lot to improve - LCD display (3:2 or even vari-angle), multiple memory card slots (CF+SD?), more fps (10?), higher speed flash sync, more processing power (dual Digic5), larger buffer, 1080p 60fps video, better performance sensor (cleaner ISOs and better DR), it may not need a new AF or metering system, but it could be like an improved version (rev.2.0). Maybe Canon decided to update all of their xD bodies (1D, 5D, 7D), what's wrong with that?


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> you will be proved wrong soon i have inside intel.



will you stupid troll leave us alone when today proved you are a liar?


----------



## foobar (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Am I the only one waiting for new A3 printers? ;D
Seriously. My old printer died and the only thing that's holding me back from buying a Pro9000 Mark II is the fact that it doesn't have a LAN port.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Gothmoth said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > you will be proved wrong soon i have inside intel.
> ...


shutit


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

eagerly watchin the clock and routingely refreshing a bunch of web pages...

tick, tock...


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



NormanBates said:


> eagerly watchin the clock and routingely refreshing a bunch of web pages...
> 
> tick, tock...



what time is it we're waiting for, do we know exactly when an announcement is due?


----------



## Meh (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



ecka said:


> match14 said:
> 
> 
> > There won't be an annoucment I was just saying people are pointing to price drops on the 5D Mark II as a sign of replacement coming, but on the same day the price of the 7D dropped so I was being sarcastic being saying that the price drop must imply that a 7D II is coming. we all know it is not.
> ...



I agree that's a real possibility. In fact, given that Digic5 is now out in the P&S, that alone could be enough reason to release the next versions of every DSLR soon. So we could see the next 1, 5, and 7 series announced at the same time. That would be unusual but not impossible I think.


----------



## Meh (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



NormanBates said:


> eagerly watchin the clock and routingely refreshing a bunch of web pages...
> 
> tick, tock...



Where was the event to be held today? I don't recall seeing that in any of the postings.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



NormanBates said:


> eagerly watchin the clock and routingely refreshing* a bunch of web pages*...
> 
> tick, tock...


I wanna refresh some web pages too. Care to share?


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

just refresh the official canon page


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

This comes from a DigitalREV tweet and facebook post. I'd personally heard nothing about a new camera.

For the moment, November 3 is the day for something.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

I think I'm going to stop posting DigitalREV tweets, they've done this twice previously. Once for a Rebel that already existed, and something else I don't remember.


----------



## daniel charms (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



akiskev said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > eagerly watchin the clock and routingely refreshing* a bunch of web pages*...
> ...



Well, the DigitalRev Twitter page reported that "the team is there right now", but that was six hours ago and they haven't reported back since, which makes me think it must have been something even less exciting that printers. Meanwhile, the only new products on the Canon Japan home page from today are a couple of new calculators, so I guess that must have been it.


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

yes, I meant canonrumours.com, dpreview.com, usa.canon.com, and things like that
sorry if I misled you


----------



## Meh (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Canon Rumors said:


> I think I'm going to stop posting DigitalREV tweets, they've done this twice previously. Once for a Rebel that already existed, and something else I don't remember.



Fair enough CR Guy, however, you also posted an update that said "Another person with an invite is telling us that the program only mentions, ink, laser, & multifunction printers" so it would seem that we have multiple sources of mis-information.


----------



## Redreflex (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



daniel charms said:


> Meanwhile, the only new products on the Canon Japan home page from today are a couple of new calculators, so I guess that must have been it.



Calculators? Lol! Really scrapping the bottom of the barrel, aren't we?


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

This is rubbish i need to go full frame but don't want a 5d mk2 cause its dated and i want a body to last me 3 years which would mean it would be a 6 year old product canon get it together


----------



## dstppy (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> This is rubbish i need to go full frame but don't want a 5d mk2 cause its dated and i want a body to last me 3 years which would mean it would be a 6 year old product canon get it together



Sorry, not going to happen. They have your name and phone number. They're going to hold it back until you buy one. ???


----------



## Meh (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> This is rubbish i need to go full frame but don't want a 5d mk2 cause its dated and i want a body to last me 3 years which would mean it would be a 6 year old product canon get it together



Hey shooter, you've made some bold claims and launched a few insults over the past few days over your confidence a new DSLR would be announced today. How about an apology and an admission you had no facts or inside intel? And I had my hopes up that you were right although it will still be Sept 22nd for a while longer and maybe it will happen tomorrow so you'll only be a day off. ;D


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

ok guys ill admit i was talking rubbish but i did have high hopes as for being a troll no you have that wrong I'm afraid but hey thats your opinion.


----------



## Meh (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> ok guys ill admit i was talking rubbish but i did have high hopes as for being a troll no you have that wrong I'm afraid but hey thats your opinion.



+1 for admitting it


----------



## daniel charms (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Meh said:


> Fair enough CR Guy, however, you also posted an update that said "Another person with an invite is telling us that the program only mentions, ink, laser, & multifunction printers" so it would seem that we have multiple sources of mis-information.



There is this, however: raykophoto.com, via Photo Rumors.

Edit: in other words, there are pro printer events scheduled for today, but they probably cover things already in production and on sale, not new announcements.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



nesarajah said:


> trust me don't but a 5DMk2 . the autofocus is no where near usable for the high ISO things people want to do with it. better buying something new that works .



The 5d MK II is known as one of the best at low light autofocus, and mine certainly is. Which Canon camera is better at low light AF? Certainly not 7D, or 1D MK III, I have both.


----------



## Heidrun (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

So. Now its 6pm in Norway. Where is the news


----------



## photophreek (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

It's amazing that some (certainly not all) people read the rumors posted on this site and take them at face value and then proceed to sell a lens or a camera thinking that they will fund the new whatever on release date. The CR guy is posting based on "best guess" so why would that be enough information to start selling equipment to get a jump on buying "vapor equipment". I don't understand. 

If the Sept 22 announcement was truly about a totally new DSLR, don't you think that this information would have been leaked a few days ago. A major DSLR announcement from Canon is a big deal and news worthy. In other words, if nothing had been said about what this announcement was about by the second week in September then guess what...it's not a DSLR, but a calculator. 

Take the information provided here with a huge grain of salt and really, I wouldn't be selling lenses or cameras until Canon actually annouces something and even then, maybe start selling whatever 3-6 months after serious testing has been published.


----------



## photophreek (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

People who are privy to major announcements regarding new camera equipment are required to sign a Non Disclosure Agreement (NDA) which, if violated has some pretty serious legal ramifications and career limiting consequences. Canon brass would know very quickly who spilt the beans if details of anything were leaked since the need to know people are a small and select group.


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

From Twitter: 
@Chibear89 Chi Lau
@jessops @CanonUKandIE Canon Champion training was fun! learnt a lot about flashes  Thanks again guys!
27 minutes ago via web

Flashes! It's Flashes! That must be what all the hype is about! You saw it here first


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2011)

*September 22 \*


```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/september-22-announcement-confusion/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/september-22-announcement-confusion/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/september-22-announcement-confusion/"></a></div>
<strong>My Fault

</strong>A few days ago <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pro-announcements-on-september-22-2011/">we posted</a> that DigitalREV had put on their Twitter and Facebook pages about being invited to a â€œpro product launchâ€ event.</p>
<p>I should have updated the post to say we had heard nothing from anyone else in regards to a DSLR announcement. I knew for a fact no other outlet had been invited to any Canon event or press conference.</p>
<p>I apologize, itâ€™s my fault for not updating the post appropriately, I simply forgot.</p>
<p>As mentioned on other sites, â€œno leaksâ€¦ no announcements.â€ That holds true here as well.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: September 22 \*



Canon Rumors said:


> As mentioned on other sites, â€œno leaksâ€¦ no announcements.â€ That holds true here as well.



Yeah... Well... It still sucks hehe. I need a camera...

Anyway, let's see what's coming November 3, even if I have a feeling it will be about video more than DSLR.

Still, I'll cross my fingers


----------



## unfocused (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



photophreek said:


> It's amazing that some (certainly not all) people read the rumors posted on this site and take them at face value and then proceed to sell a lens or a camera thinking that they will fund the new whatever on release date. The CR guy is posting based on "best guess" so why would that be enough information to start selling equipment to get a jump on buying "vapor equipment". I don't understand.



+1 but...if you do want to sell your equipment based on a rumor, please send me a list.


----------



## Meh (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



photophreek said:


> It's amazing that some (certainly not all) people read the rumors posted on this site and take them at face value and then proceed to sell a lens or a camera thinking that they will fund the new whatever on release date. The CR guy is posting based on "best guess" so why would that be enough information to start selling equipment to get a jump on buying "vapor equipment". I don't understand.



Good point, very true indeed. However, one of the reasons people come to this site is to hear about rumors or leaked info about upcoming gear and the implied value is that CR Guy has knowledge of the industry and contacts that are better than us mere mortals. On that basis we have an expectation that CR Guy vets the rumors, can spot the crap, can look for corroboration, and wouldn't post nonsense without saying so... i.e. putting a CR1 or even 0 rating on it.

In the case of this "Sept 22 pro product announcement" I think the ball was dropped a little bit and CR Guy has owned up to that by posting an apology and commenting that he'll be more careful about posting anything from DigitalREV. Props for that.

Other reasons some people might come to this site are to talk about gear with fellow gear heads and to be entertained by bold and ridiculous claims by certain members. And on that point, this thread certainly delivered!


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

i love digitalrev vids but this has really annoyed me the fact that they said they had an invite on the 22nd posted on twitter recently that the team were there now over 7hours ago yet failed to tweet about the outcome regardless of what it was very very disappointed with them


----------



## Dave Creu (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*


I get a kick out of watching a company dig itâ€™s own interment hole. Pride, arrogance, elitism, and just a general disdain for people in the DSLR filmmaking camp (read, not so wealthy, but talented) leads me to believe that weâ€™ll be seeing this Red company give up the ghost in short order. I like watching that happen when itâ€™s justified.
Red HAD to disrespect Canon to keep up with their already tarnished image, and to show how well a company of 5-year-olds can â€œbazookaâ€ the â€œbig dogsâ€. And to think, the vapor of Scarlet has been floating around for years now, and they are forced to make good on it in short order simply because Canon is going to eat their lunchâ€¦politely, I might add.
Red you are nothing but HYPE, and I donâ€™t care about your cameras. Put ME on your list Jannard, I beg you.


----------



## Redreflex (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Meh said:


> photophreek said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing that some (certainly not all) people read the rumors posted on this site and take them at face value and then proceed to sell a lens or a camera thinking that they will fund the new whatever on release date. The CR guy is posting based on "best guess" so why would that be enough information to start selling equipment to get a jump on buying "vapor equipment". I don't understand.
> ...



To CR guy's credit, I've been following this site for at least 6 months, and this is the first time (as far as I can recall) a rumour about an announcement hasn't materialised (in terms of presence/absence of one, not of the content). This speaks volumes, as you'd expect any other run-of-the-mill rumours site to be filled with many more false dawns.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Ziggy said:


> an official 200-400mm lens, please fingers crossed :




Ironic. I just spoke with someone earlier today that tested a 200-400 last year. I wouldn't be surprised if that actually made it's debut.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

I guess all that there is to look forward to this week is for a price drop in the 5d2 in the united states - hopefully to $1999


----------



## dgsphto (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



Canon 14-24 said:


> I guess all that there is to look forward to this week is for a price drop in the 5d2 in the united states - hopefully to $1999



That won't happen. 

The retail price would go up by 90% of the rebate amount. 

$2499 is the the current retail in many places. Used to be $21xx before disaster. There's no way the "distributor pricing" as claimed by the leading stores is still that high!! :

So if the rebate is $300, expect the retail price to go up to $2699 to $2799!


----------



## Dave (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



> So we could see the next 1, 5, and 7 series


That would be like Christmas, Easter and Birthday on the same day... (and it likely will happen with the same probability)


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Wouldn't worry too much about it. After all, this is CanonRumors, not CanonCameraRumors.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



dgsphto said:


> That won't happen.
> 
> The retail price would go up by 90% of the rebate amount.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if they do so, but given the other forum thread where prices such as in Canada are $1999USD and shipping to the US will add roughly $20, I can't see why they would pull such a move. I see that more often in lens rebates over camera bodies.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Photo Rumors says the rebate is $100. Actually, they are calling it a $100 instant savings, so I guess maybe that means you don't have to mail in the rebate? But still, they are saying $100.

The price cuts in other countries are a bit confusing, but could be attributed to lots of factors. My theory remains that it could be one large retailer decides to clear out stock and that prompts competitive price cuts from others.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

I haven't seen any of the actual literature on the rebates.

I'll get that in Canada tomorrow and see why the big price drop. If it was only a $100 drop in Canada, lots of retailers are selling the 5D2 at a significant loss, and I doubt that's the case. The camera sells just fine.


----------



## Dave (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

At Amazon Germany the prizes of 7D and 5D2 also dropped at about 50 to 80 Euro, so I guess it wasn't just a local story.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



bornshooter said:


> you will be proved wrong soon i have inside intel.





bornshooter said:


> sorry son but your full of rubbish we won't have long to wait till your proved a fool!i know trust me for a fact the 5d mk3 will be announced tomorrow.as for the jessops store i didn't part with my money so what are you on about?and john lewis no 1 would buy a camera from them exept the stupidly rich fool. get ready to be slaughtered tomorrow fool.



Ok, so now September 22nd is well and officially past, and no announcements of any sort. 

Next time, go troll somewhere else. Maybe just stick to comments on the DigitalRev blog pages, since you value their bogus information so highly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



neuroanatomist said:


> Ok, so now September 22nd is well and officially past, and no announcements of any sort.
> 
> Next time, go troll somewhere else. Maybe just stick to comments on the DigitalRev blog pages, since you value their bogus information so highly.



I could take a couple of bottles of that Troll B Gone Stuff!!


----------



## lol (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

DigitalRev recently uploaded a video on the Canon event on their youtube channel... it was the regional presentation on a pair of powershots. Funny video as always... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQ-sIYq68w


----------



## riogrande100 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

The video is exactly what everyone on the forum felt! I guess the guys didn't update twitter as the video shows in detail the pain of the event!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*

Ouch. Somehow, I don't associate 'S100' and 'SX40 HS' with 'pro'. But then, I suppose the fact that a few people in Hongkong - and *only* a few people in Hongkong, in the whole wide world - were invited should have been a clue. A big clue. Well, maybe when they said, "Here come the DSLRs," they were referring to themselves. (DSLR = deluded, silly, laughable rubes.)


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Canon \*



lol said:


> DigitalRev recently uploaded a video on the Canon event on their youtube channel... it was the regional presentation on a pair of powershots. Funny video as always... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQ-sIYq68w



That video is brilliant! And the presenter too!

Loved the way he went "So, guess we'd better take a look at the... SX...40... S-H-I... Oh, no, erm, HS!"!

And then mockingly made the extending zoom extend outta his groin like a sarcastic erection!


----------

